# My GLO T5 HO 24" dual bulb fixture not working after 2 months



## waynet

I don't know why my GLO T5 HO fixture is not working after just 2 months. My old Technology T8 fixture has been working for years.

It is not the timer problem. I plug the power straight to the power outlet to test. The light goes on for 5 seconds and then turns off. Not the bulb problem also. 

I don't have my receipt anymore since I did not expect it to break down so fast. 

Does anyone know what is wrong? How can I fix it? Spend too much money on something of this quality. 


I am using my old T8 fixture.

Thanks.


----------



## The Guy

How do you know it's not the bulb, did you try a new bulb? I had one go after only 1month but was able to return it under warranty. Cheers Laurie


----------



## waynet

Hi Laurie:

It is not the bulb. I tried new bulbs. Everytime I plug in it will light up brightly and then turns of in 5 seconds.

I still have the box and everything. I don't have the receipt anymore. We did house cleaning just a few weeks and dumped lots of junk. The receipt went with it. I did not think I needed it since my old T8 fixture has been lasting for years.

So there is no chance I will get my warranty.

Wayne.



Clown Lover said:


> How do you know it's not the bulb, did you try a new bulb? I had one go after only 1month but was able to return it under warranty. Cheers Laurie


----------



## Sliver

i would suggest contacting hagen directly and explaining the situation to them. i've heard that they are VERY good about customer relations. i think there's a good chance that they'll replace it and you really have nothing to lose, the worst they can do is say no.


----------



## waynet

Thanks. I registered for warranty anyway. I think I found the date very close to the date I bought it. I use the date I told a friend vs MSN messenger that I bought a life-glo 6700k tube for it.

It is longer than I thought. I bought it in Jan 10, 2011. The manual of the GLO T5 HO says I should have warranty for 2 years in parts.

Wayne


----------



## waynet

I know I bought it the last time PJ's Pets was having a discount sale for the GLO light. So I don't think it is Jan 2011. My friend told me I bought it around July. So the life-glo 6700k tube message must be for my old t8 fixture.

Does anyone remember when PJ's Pets in Richmond had the discount sale for the GLO light?



waynet said:


> Thanks. I registered for warranty anyway. I think I found the date very close to the date I bought it. I use the date I told a friend vs MSN messenger that I bought a life-glo 6700k tube for it.
> 
> It is longer than I thought. I bought it in Jan 10, 2011. The manual of the GLO T5 HO says I should have warranty for 2 years in parts.
> 
> Wayne


----------



## waynet

Wow. My initial guess of 2 months time is correct. I looked back at my MasterCard Statement and saw the date I bought it was on Jun 2, 2011.



waynet said:


> I know I bought it the last time PJ's Pets was having a discount sale for the GLO light. So I don't think it is Jan 2011. My friend told me I bought it around July. So the life-glo 6700k tube message must be for my old t8 fixture.
> 
> Does anyone remember when PJ's Pets in Richmond had the discount sale for the GLO light?


----------



## Sliver

you might be able to use that statement as proof of purchase as well....


----------



## MananaP

What is something like this? Because it happened to me also and it was the bulbs... The fixture was a new GLO 24inch...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/rogers-aquatic-pet-supplies-45/weird-coralife-t5ho-bulbs-1237/


----------



## waynet

I have the Hagen A-3910 T5HO Linear Double 24".

and the bulbs I used are:

Hagen GLO Life-Glo T5HO and Hagen GLO Power-Glo T5HO. (both bought few days after Jun 2, 2011).

Hard to believe that both bulbs died at the same time.

Thanks.



MananaP said:


> What is something like this? Because it happened to me also and it was the bulbs... The fixture was a new GLO 24inch...
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/rogers-aquatic-pet-supplies-45/weird-coralife-t5ho-bulbs-1237/


----------



## waynet

At least I have some form of proof.



Sliver said:


> you might be able to use that statement as proof of purchase as well....


----------



## waynet

I called Hagen main office in Montreal.

They talked to PJ's Pets manager the PJ's Pets will replace my lamp if there was a problem.

It turns out that I did not need to get a replacement. I have a double tubes fixture. I took out one of the tube since using a power glo and a life glo together seems to make my java moss turn yellow.

But in doing so, using only one bulb, it won't light up.

But I remember putting back both bulbs to try and it does not work. So it could be one of the bulbs was not connected correctly or the over night cooling did the job.

Anyway, I am happy with the customer Service that I was getting. Their support was very polite and patient with my explanation.

Has anyone heard of a Hagen T5 22" Flora Glo? Even on the Hagen website, I don't see it HAGEN - GLO T5 HO



waynet said:


> I don't know why my GLO T5 HO fixture is not working after just 2 months. My old Technology T8 fixture has been working for years.
> 
> It is not the timer problem. I plug the power straight to the power outlet to test. The light goes on for 5 seconds and then turns off. Not the bulb problem also.
> 
> I don't have my receipt anymore since I did not expect it to break down so fast.
> 
> Does anyone know what is wrong? How can I fix it? Spend too much money on something of this quality.
> 
> I am using my old T8 fixture.
> 
> Thanks.


----------

